# color ready??? are ya'll passing on this?



## K_ashanti (Mar 30, 2009)

i've been waiting on the powder and that it's it i prolly will just get a sample


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 30, 2009)

I must be since I have not thought once about it....WOW! I'm slipping and my wallet is probably happy


----------



## dpatte03 (Mar 30, 2009)

I think im going to pass...


----------



## stronqerx (Mar 30, 2009)

Same here, pass. I've been passing a lot of collections lately...I am so proud of myself. Though I did cave in for perfect topping


----------



## elongreach (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm passing.  It's a whole bunch of permanent stuff I can wait for later if I MUST have it.


----------



## nursee81 (Mar 30, 2009)

I will be waiting also.


----------



## lipshock (Mar 30, 2009)

Seeing as how MAC has been boring me to tears with their latest collections, I'll more than likely be passing on this one, too.  I don't even know what's being released from it and I don't even care enough to look it up.  LOL.


----------



## Sanderlees (Mar 30, 2009)

I was going to pass... but i was lucky enough to have tried the skin refined zone treatment and the transparent powder... 
altho the transparent powder is really nothing special (very finely milled and smooth), it's the refined  zone treatment that i'm in love with... it's a tiny bottle... so it has to be used sparingly... but it makes your skin so even and smooth!!!!!! (what i wanted my smashbox anti-shine to be without the white cast!)... so i think i will pick up the Prep and prime items.. as those are supposed to be LE as well...


----------



## Prototype83 (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm also passing.


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 30, 2009)

passing


----------



## gabi03 (Mar 30, 2009)

Passing.... but i was on temptalia's website and the lipsticks look like toned down colors from Dame Edna. (gladiola and coral polyp respectfully)


----------



## User38 (Mar 30, 2009)

ditto and passing... MAC has been a dissapointment recently


----------



## meland2lilones (Mar 30, 2009)

passing


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Mar 30, 2009)

I am interested in that line filler, I don't want annoying pores!


----------



## davidsito987 (Mar 30, 2009)

im not passing i love the SNOW ORCHID LIPSTICK AND ALL THE PREP N PRIME STUF I MUST USE FOR MY KIT


----------



## Curly1908 (Mar 30, 2009)

Passing


----------



## miss_primer (Mar 30, 2009)

this is a....pass...lol.


----------



## K_ashanti (Mar 31, 2009)

it is very boring isn't it????  i was just look trough some things and i have i return to make i will prolly just exchange for the powder, i'm doing some weddings this summer might just come in handy, god forbid i take something back and i just get my money LOL, is the powder perm, i'm too lazy and don't care enough to look it up myself


----------



## allThingsGirl (Mar 31, 2009)

pass for me too..


----------



## kami2hot (Mar 31, 2009)

white frost was one of the first eyeshadows i brought & i had already planned on purchasing bitter anyway but i do like show orchid...i need a bright lipstick like that for this light blue look i want to do on myself
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




other than that i'm passing...


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *davidsito987* 

 
_im not passing i love the SNOW ORCHID LIPSTICK AND ALL THE PREP N PRIME STUF I MUST USE FOR MY KIT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

I love Show Orchid too...I wear it all the time...Glad it's a Pro Item


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 31, 2009)

*MAC Colour Ready Collection*

*Launch Date:* April 2nd, 2009 (North America), April 2009 (International)
*Lipstick *($14.00)

*Show Orchid* Vivid hot pink (PRO) 
*Impassioned *Amped up fuschsia (Perm) 
*Eyeshadow *($14.50)

*Bitter *Vivid bright golden green flecked with shimmer (Perm) 
*White Frost *Vivid bright white with icy shimmer (Perm) 
*Penultimate Eye Liner* ($16.50)

*Rapid Black* True Black 
*Eye Brows *($14.50)

*Stud *Deep rich blackened brown (Perm) 
*Prep + Prime Line Filler* ($19.50) (Limited Edition)
Prep + Prime Line Filler is a targeted deep wrinkle filler with long term skincare benefits that uses a unique technological breakthrough. Line Filler plumps and smoothes skin and drastically reduces the appearance of wrinkles and expression lines. A combination of Gatuline Expression™ and Argireline work together to relax the appearance of facial tension and expression lines, as well as boost the skin’s natural collagen production. Line Filler produces immediate results, but will also help eliminate the appearance of expression lines with continued use. The product is designed to be used under or over makeup and can also be used to touch up throughout the day.
*Prep + Prime Skin Refined Zone* ($19.50) (Limited Edition)
Prep + Prime Skin Refined Zone is a partial primer designed for use in the T-Zone. This lightweight, oil-free, soy-based emulsion instantly helps minimize visible pores while helping to control excess surface oil and shine. M·A·C employs High Tech Optics, an advanced technology powder and light diffusers to fill in lines. The result: an invisible, natural-looking, long-lasting matte finish that also helps keep pores clean, clear and unclogged. It mattifies and hides imperfections using advanced powders and microspheres while a Mannose-Phosphate blend gently exfoliates away dead cells giving the skin a more youthful look and silica particles absorb oil. In addition to immediately minimizing pore appearance and shine, 24% experience an increased luminosity and clarity of the skin. Additionally, clinical tests show that over time, the Prep + Prime Skin Refined Zone reduces the appearance of clogged pores and shrinks the appearance of pores to nearly two-thirds of its original size.
*Prep + Prime Transparent Finishing Powder* ($21.00) (Limited Edition)
Prep + Prime Transparent Finishing Powder is not your usual translucent powder. With a virtually invisible feather-light, silky colorless application, the powder both reduces shine and maintains radiance due to a finely milled formula of corn starch, silica and micronized mica. Though it was designed to set and stabilize makeup, it can also be worn alone over moisturizer for a natural and radiant complexion. It was also a huge hit backstage during fashion week and was used at nearly every major show including Zac Posen, Badgley Mischka, Stella McCartney, Behnaz Sarafpour, Alberta Ferretti and Giles.
*Brush *($34.00)

*129SH* All-purpose for blush or face powder. This brush is particularly good for blush application. The fibers are soft and form a full, rounded shape.


----------



## crystrill (Mar 31, 2009)

I want the line filler and refined zone.


----------



## K_ashanti (Mar 31, 2009)

oooh i guess i will get the p& p refined zone too then lol


----------



## 3773519 (Mar 31, 2009)

going to try out the prep+prime. Already have bitter and white frost and a brush. Only ones im debating on is the lipsticks. having girl about town just makes me feel like impassionate is gonna be a waste. anyone agree or disagree?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm not really interested in anything, so I am passing.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 31, 2009)

^^^ FYI...I just finished MAC Chat.....the Prep & Prime Items will be Permanent items online and at MAC Freestanding locations ....Only LE at counters


----------



## n_c (Mar 31, 2009)

pass!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Mar 31, 2009)

If I didn't have one of the fuchsia lipsticks, I would get one.  I have MUFE  High Definition powder and I was wondering how this powder compares to it.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 31, 2009)

^^ Not sure but I do think I want to try the transluscent powder...I am always in search of the perfect finishing powder


----------



## SparklingWaves (Mar 31, 2009)

I am in the same boat. I will be doing a swatch test on this one for sure.


----------



## l1onqueen (Mar 31, 2009)

Pass! I would love a pore refining product but I haven't had the best of luck with MAC's skincare stuff


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Apr 3, 2009)

I only got Show Orchid and I must say....LOVE IT!!


----------



## kittykit (Apr 3, 2009)

Pass! I went to check out the items yesterday and I didn't find anything I liked.


----------



## l1onqueen (Apr 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *crystrill* 

 
_I want the line filler and refined zone._

 
Please share your thoughts on this if you do get it, I'm curious but I'm so broke right now I cant even afford to pay attention!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Apr 3, 2009)

Thank you, the brokeness is my reason for passing...


----------



## User38 (Apr 3, 2009)

passing on this too.. not impressed with MAC skincare and more repromotes.. at least not until they give another 25% discount


----------



## yummy411 (Apr 4, 2009)

i saw another specktra member with satinfinish foundation and the translucent powder and she had this soft focus, sheen to her skin that i ran out and bought the white translucent powder. i hope it looks just as dazzling on me! her skin was flawless!!!

oh and i also bought the prep and prime lip as i've been wanting to give it a run for some time. before the collection debuted, i got impassioned l/s.. whoa nelly! it's bright. but i'm gonna try to work with it


----------



## K_ashanti (Apr 4, 2009)

please let us know about the powder yummy!!!! i'm dying to try but i'm too lazy to go to MAC ( neva thought the day would come LOL)


----------



## LaVixxen (Apr 4, 2009)

Im ordering the line filler and refined zone.


----------



## Sexycocolatte (Apr 4, 2009)

passing.  show orchid is at my cco right now. but its a little much for me


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm going to buy the Refined Zone base. Sounds like a good product


----------



## gingin501 (Apr 5, 2009)

Got the Refined Zone and the Transparent Powder.......I wasn't interested until I went into the store and tried it them on!


----------



## Blkbderfly (Apr 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *l1onqueen* 

 
_Pass! I would love a pore refining product but I haven't had the best of luck with MAC's skincare stuff_

 
I bought this today and tried it out, and no lie, I can definitely see the difference in my pores. This is an awesome product and believe me..I have been searching high and low for a pore minimizer and have tried many! Just thought I would share!


----------



## gingin501 (Apr 10, 2009)

I love the Refining Zone and the  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Transparent Powder sooooooo much!!!  Very good stuff!


----------



## RebekahR (Apr 10, 2009)

Getting the finishing powder next week..before it vanishes from the counters! hoping they have it in!! sounds amazing!


----------



## msaaronlerey (Apr 10, 2009)

Pass....


----------



## msaaronlerey (Apr 10, 2009)

Pass...nothing that I have to have


----------



## yummy411 (Apr 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *da_hood_model* 

 
_please let us know about the powder yummy!!!! i'm dying to try but i'm too lazy to go to MAC ( neva thought the day would come LOL)_

 
i think i love it for a white translucent powder, in that it gives off a glow. it does give that soft focus look. i have a white translucent powder from derma blend that gives you a soft look, matted, but not the glow. wish i could compare it to mufe hd.

penultimate liner
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 YES.. LOVE. fine line, thick line. ... and i can line without pulling my eyelid to smooth out the skin.... i usually use maybelline's liquid liner where you dip the (felt) tip back into the pot for more juice.. no ma'am! not here!

got the prep and prime lip.. will get back to you on that one!

ok must get the refined zone... i love a smooth surface for my blush!


----------



## LatinaRose (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm going to B2M for Show Orchid sometime soon, but I live near the Pro store so I'm in no hurry.  The collection just reminded me that I wanted it.

And I don't really trust MAC skincare.


----------

